# floor mounted urinals...



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone here ever tangled with replaceing floor mounted urinals embedded in a concrete floor????

I got to estimate one that someone threw concrete down the drain and ruined .... Its in a nasty old mens bathroom in a fire-stone tire store on the west side of town....:blink:


aside from wearing gloves and a haz mat suit ...
what difficulties do you face with one of them....??


the urinal itself is worth about 700 bucks on line plus a sloan valve... $150....

All I know for sure is its gonna be bid high... 
playing in that old pee-pee stuff is on a whole nother level


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah I've done that a ton of times. You will need some sand, and a sledge hammer. Wear a face shield when busting the urinal out. You won't be able to save it. Make sure you have cut resistant gloves on as well.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Floor mounts are illegal here but removal is easy.... Big hammer


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah I've done that a ton of times. You will need some sand, and a sledge hammer. Wear a face shield when busting the urinal out. You won't be able to save it. Make sure you have cut resistant gloves on as well.


 
Yes, I bet that they can cut you up bad if you are not careful
and god knows what kind of disease lurks in one of those old funkey things.... dont want any of that getting near your eyes.. 

I probably would spray the whole area down with bleach before even getting near it...


how long did it take to actually do one from start to finish??
probably just the 8 hour day for 2 guys??....


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

We used to replace stall urinals in schools, with the china dividers that overlap the urinals. Bring a gallon of Simple Green, which is easier on the brain cells than bleach.
We used to use a Kohler beehive strainer and a heavy 2" galvanized drainage pattern p-trap. Used bricks and mortar to set it in place. Returned the next day to replace the mosaic tile pitched toward the urinal and caulked or grouted the divider in place.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> Yes, I bet that they can cut you up bad if you are not careful and god knows what kind of disease lurks in one of those old funkey things.... dont want any of that getting near your eyes.. I probably would spray the whole area down with bleach before even getting near it... how long did it take to actually do one from start to finish?? probably just the 8 hour day for 2 guys??....


Are we talking one, or a bank. What kind of piping is to be expected to be encountered underneath? Slab on grade, or is their underfloor access. I can get one done with the right concrete removal tools in 4 hours start to finish assuming that there is underfloor access that's relatively easy to get to and the underfloor is in decent shape. If it's a bank of urinals, or it's slab on grade expect longer. Usually slab on grade the underfloor piping is shot, and depending on how much you have to remove 16 hours sounds like a fair number. 

Also you won't be able to finish the flush valve the same day either. You set the urinal in a sand bed, them mortar them in place. Then they have to be tiled back in then you go back to finish. So plan on an hour or two for a return trip as well.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> We used to replace stall urinals in schools, with the china dividers that overlap the urinals. Bring a gallon of Simple Green, which is easier on the brain cells than bleach. We used to use a Kohler beehive strainer and a heavy 2" galvanized drainage pattern p-trap. Used bricks and mortar to set it in place. Returned the next day to replace the mosaic tile pitched toward the urinal and caulked or grouted the divider in place.


Has to be hard to level it off with bricks. I've only ever used sand.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Has to be hard to level it off with bricks. I've only ever used sand.


Thanks a lot. Now you tell me???
Where were you 15 years ago?:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Thanks a lot. Now you tell me??? Where were you 15 years ago?:laughing:


In high school....


----------

